# Import duties/taxes/fines



## TheCasketMan (Jan 16, 2015)

Will I be charged extra if I import a new 3ds TO the United States FROM Europe?  I do not have any experience importing stuff, so I do not how to deal with import taxes or any fines IF I get one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2015)

We could go long into accounting and general concepts, and there may also be something you are supposed to declare in taxes if you are doing the law abiding citizen bit. However for low value items like this then it will probably be in line with base sales tax (and that may be an imagined value so you might have to go justify it with a bank statement/receipt), technically such a thing being called use tax in the US/Florida ( http://dor.myflorida.com/dor/taxes/consumer.html ) though it is probably the most evaded tax anywhere in the US.

Whether you get charged it... that would be a gamble really. Least likely is you wandering back through an airport with it, shipping is far more likely to see it pinged (though still not likely) and if you do not declare use tax yourself then for low value items like this whatever company is shipping it when stateside will usually get you to come to a depot to pay for it (or possibly pay online and have it shipped on). Depending upon what goes you might also be able to avoid having to pay European sales tax (usually around 20% but can be higher depending upon where you are buying it) which should offset 6% that quite nicely.


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 16, 2015)

In practice, no. USPS rarely charges fees of this nature.

Other agencies may vary.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jan 16, 2015)

Lumstar said:


> In practice, no. USPS rarely charges fees of this nature.
> 
> Other agencies may vary.


 

Do you know if DHL does?


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jan 16, 2015)

DHL does charge on the invoice sent buy the sender.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jan 16, 2015)

I am buying a new 3ds from Germany and it costs 236 euros which is about 276 USD


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 16, 2015)

USA does not have import fees or taxes on any video games.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jan 16, 2015)

jefffisher said:


> USA does not have import fees or taxes on any video games.


 

I just want to be sure, since I do not want to be surprised with a big amount.  If I do get charged, who will collect the import tax, the postman or  do I have to mail in the money?


----------



## Phantombrainm (Jan 16, 2015)

Why are you gonna buy new 3DS´es from Germany while I'm importing from Australia? Strange world 

Also N3DS ist not out here yet? And they won't use your US region so your local games won't run?


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 16, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> I just want to be sure, since I do not want to be surprised with a big amount. If I do get charged, who will collect the import tax, the postman or do I have to mail in the money?


there are never any import taxes on video games in america, you could literally import 20,000 of them and wont pay a cent in taxes.
the only taxes on video games are regular state sales tax which only apply if you are buying from in state.


----------



## prowler (Jan 16, 2015)

jefffisher said:


> USA does not have import fees or taxes on any video games.


You'll get custom taxed on a 3DS. As with everything in the US, the charge all depends on the state.

User posted a review of the 3DS and kindly updated us of his custom charge https://gbatemp.net/review/new-3ds-xl-aus-american-import.240/ and there has been other reports on being charged all over the internet.


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 16, 2015)

prowler said:


> You'll get custom taxed on a 3DS. As with everything in the US, the charge all depends on the state.
> 
> User posted a review of the 3DS and kindly updated us of his custom charge https://gbatemp.net/review/new-3ds-xl-aus-american-import.240/ and there has been other reports on being charged all over the internet.


you mean the $2 mentioned? he didn't have to pay that it's included in the $17 shipping play asia charges it's not extra, and i don't know where it goes but it's not a tax and doesn't go to the united states government maybe the shipper keeps it for something maybe its a fee play asia had to pay to get it out of australia and they're passing the cost into the customers.
i know it sounds weird to you as a european but americans typically do not pay import taxes, and TheCasketMan will not have to pay anything extra on top of normal shipping fees if he buys a 3ds from germany now.https://gbatemp.net/members/thecasketman.283622/


----------



## flarn2006 (Jan 19, 2015)

Why would you have to pay a fine? In case your English isn't very good, a fine isn't like a tax or a duty; it's something you have to pay as a penalty for breaking a law.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 19, 2015)

flarn2006 said:


> Why would you have to pay a fine? In case your English isn't very good, a fine isn't like a tax or a duty; it's something you have to pay as a penalty for breaking a law.


In some places you do get the "because we caught you" bonus money, likewise with the "we took care of it for you" thing you occasionally see if not fines then extra fees.


----------

